# [RISOLTO] Compiz + gma 950

## 0pipe0

Problema vecchio come il mondo, ma nonostante il googling estremo e tutte le info che sono riuscito a reperire non riesco a risolverlo...

Sono un samsung Nc10 quindi la gma 950

in breve mi funziona praticamente tutto, il 3d ecc... ma non riesco ad interagire con le finestre (NB: La decorazione funziona! emerald --replace funge!!!): non riesco a muoverle, posso minimizzare e tutto ma non le posso muovere... Ho provato con fusion-icon e mi dà questo:

```

 * Detected Session: gnome

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * Intel detected, exporting: INTEL_BATCH=1

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * Starting Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

nella documentazione c'è il comando per la gma, ma mi dà questo:

```

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

Il mio xorg.conf (probabilemente, c'è qualche parametro inutile, frutto della mia sperimentazione :p) :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "SynapticsTouchpad" 

   Driver      "synaptics" 

   Option      "AlwaysCore"        "true"  # send events to CorePointer 

  #Option      "Device"            "/dev/input/mice" 

   Option      "Device"            "/dev/psaux" 

   Option      "Protocol"          "auto-dev" 

   Option      "SHMConfig"         "false" # configurable at runtime? security risk 

   Option      "LeftEdge"          "1700"  # x coord left 

   Option      "RightEdge"         "5300"  # x coord right 

   Option      "TopEdge"           "1700"  # y coord top 

   Option      "BottomEdge"        "4200"  # y coord bottom 

   Option      "FingerLow"         "25"    # pressure below this level triggers release 

   Option      "FingerHigh"        "30"    # pressure above this level triggers touch 

   Option      "MaxTapTime"        "180"   # max time in ms for detecting tap 

   Option      "VertEdgeScroll"    "true"  # enable vertical scroll zone 

#   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"   "true"  # enable horizontal scroll zone 

   Option      "CornerCoasting"    "true"  # enable continuous scroll with finger in corner 

   Option      "CoastingSpeed"     "0.30"  # corner coasting speed 

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "100"   # edge-to-edge scroll distance of the vertical scroll 

#   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"  "100"   # edge-to-edge scroll distance of the horizontal scroll 

   Option      "MinSpeed"          "0.10"  # speed factor for low pointer movement 

   Option      "MaxSpeed"          "0.60"  # maximum speed factor for fast pointer movement 

   Option      "AccelFactor"       "0.0020"    # acceleration factor for normal pointer movements 

  #Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "true"    # vertical scroll anywhere with two fingers 

  #Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "true"    # horizontal scroll anywhere with two fingers 

   Option      "TapButton1" "1" 

   Option      "TapButton2" "2" 

   Option      "TapButton3" "3" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"                   "true"# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        Option      "AIGLX"               "true"

        Option      "UseFBDev"      "true"

   Option      "Xgl"         "true"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

 Section "Extensions"

   Option    "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

Section "DRI" 

    Group "video" 

    Mode 0666 

EndSection

```

il mio make.conf (lo so -j3 è spinto  :Very Happy:  ):

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-g -O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

# CFLAGS="-O2 -march=atom -mtune=atom -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

FEATURES="sandbox parallel-fetch ccache splitdebug"

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER PORTAGE----------------------------##

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

##PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORT_LOGDIR=/elogs

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER INPUT----------------------------##

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi"

LANGUAGE="it"

LINGUAS="it"

CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER MIRRORS----------------------------##

## GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

##-----------------------------VARIABILE USE----------------------------##

## FLAG SISTEMA

#   # Abilitate

#    USE="ntfs fat gdbm smp posix nptl lm_sensors hddtemp sse sse2 cvs objc objc++ objc-gc bash-completion acpi dbus hal nls threads soap symlink usb"

#   # Disabilitate

#   USE="-apm"

#

## FLAG NETWORK

#   # Abilitate

#   USE="atm wifi zeroconf sockets socks5 curl networkmanager"

#   # Disabilitate

#    USE="-ipv6 -ssl -ldap -sqlite"

#

## FLAG DEMONI

#   # Abilitate

#    USE="avahi"

#   # Disabilitate

#    USE="-bluetooth -policykit -cups -selinux "

#

## FLAG VIDEO

#   # Abilitate

#    USE="readline xcomposite dri xorg directfb fbcon libcaca opengl unicode"

#   # Disabilitate

#    USE="-svga"

#

## FLAG GUI

#   # Abilitate

#    USE=""   

#   # Disabilitate

#    USE="-x11 -startup-notification -X -qt3 -gtk -gnome -kde"

#

## FLAG VARIE

#   # Abilitate

#    USE="xml jack"   

#   # Disabilitate

#    USE="-png -svg -jpeg -plasma -branding"

#

## FLAG SOFTWARE

#   # Abilitate

#    USE="emacs subversion"   

#   # Disabilitate

#    USE=""

#

##Supporto icewm:

# USE: esd gnome imlib (-)minimal nls (-)spell truetype -xinerama 

#

##>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> USE FLAG FINALE <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<##

USE="java -cdr compiz emerald -bluetooth busybox ntfs fat fuse device-mapper gdu automount custom-optimization dhcpcd policykit -perl secure-delete -64bit nsplugin templates truetype autoipd imlib esd utils consolekit gnutls extras -cups -ipv6 ssl -ldap sqlite -kde gnome -qt3 -qt4 gtk atm wifi zeroconf sockets socks5 curl networkmanager avahi readline xcomposite dri xorg libcaca opengl unicode -emacs subversion x11 X xml jack gdbm smp posix nptl lm_sensors hddtemp mmx sse sse2 cvs -apm objc objc++ objc-gc bash-completion acpi dbus hal nls threads soap symlink usb"

##>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>FINE<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<##

##-----------------------------OPZIONI PER PORTAGE----------------------------##

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--deep --ask"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

DISTCC_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

   #PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

   #INSTALL_MASK=""

   #CCACHE_DIR=/usr/bin/ccache ccache -s

   #GNOME_CFLAGS

```

questa è parte della mia storia   :Mr. Green:  attendo le vostre risposte . Ciao!Last edited by 0pipe0 on Thu Mar 25, 2010 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 0pipe0

Risolto ... grazie lo stesso... mi è bastato disinstallare tutti i pacchetti in maniera approfondita, dare un --depclean, e reinstallare tutto il necessario, e abilitare i plugin. Inoltre ho installato la fusion-icon.  Ora va una bomba!  :Smile: 

----------

